
Show HN: An electron app to help you get selectors for web data - projectant
https://github.com/dosyago-corp/pa-os-desktopclient
======
projectant
This is still very early prototype and there's a lot more to do. It's about
more than getting selectors, they're just the basis. But I'm just putting it
out here in case anyone finds it useful even at this early stage.

If you want to look at it you also need to clone [https://github.com/dosyago-
corp/pa-os-server](https://github.com/dosyago-corp/pa-os-server)

To run you need to run both projects at the same time.

